# Allison transmission w/Cummins B5.9



## mchalkley (Nov 3, 2004)

I see that there are many RV owners here with the Cummins/Allison combo.

I don't have an RV question, but I hope Allisonman or someone here can help.  I have a '93 Dodge W250 (4wd) that I've shoehorned a NV-5600 6-speed in.  After a lot of trouble with clutch master/slave cylinders, I'd really like to put an Allison in it.  My questions are the usual ones:  Which models will work?  Approximate cost?  Will any of them mate to the NP205 transfer case or, if not, is there an adapter available?  I could live without an overdrive, but I'd prefer to have one.  Also, a lockup torque converter is a must.

Any help would be very much appreciated.

Mark C.


----------



## Bush70 (Jan 2, 2005)

Allison transmission w/Cummins B5.9

Post your question on Allisonman site. I am sure he can help.


----------



## pathfinderxlt (Jan 19, 2005)

Allison transmission w/Cummins B5.9

http://www.turbodieselregister.com/ Try here click onthe discussion forum button don't click the links that come up just click the discussion button it will take you inside and look for what you want.to ask a question you will have to join but you can find out alot by reading the posts there are a ton. Rich B.


----------



## pathfinderxlt (Jan 19, 2005)

Allison transmission w/Cummins B5.9

Hey I have a 98 Dodge 4x4 3500 5spd with a 12valve 5.9L if you want to sell that trans let me know. Did you do alot of driveshaft work? What input shaft spline does it have? Iwould love to change mine to a 6spd


----------



## Ron Ankney (Mar 4, 2005)

Allison transmission w/Cummins B5.9

HI I have a 1966 Ford pick-up that I want to put in a Cummins 24-valve that I purchased with a 2wd auto. I want to swap the 2wd auto. for a NV5600. Why don't you like that trans? I want to have 4wd, did you hook the NV5600 to a NP 205 transfer case? I have seen adapter for that. Thought I might go that route, if you did do you like it? I also have been thinking about a Allison, but want 4wd, maybe a divorsed transfer case. Thanks for any help. Also please let me know if you want to sell the NV5600 set-up.


----------



## emecgeorge (Dec 2, 2005)

Allison transmission w/Cummins B5.9

I have 2004 dodge 3500 with a cummins and an automatic would like to know if there is a swap to put an allison 6spd automatic in it any help would be apreciated thnx


----------

